# Hi I just had my interview at local 46 in Washington state



## Dietrying212 (Aug 31, 2014)

Congrats on even making it that far unfortunately I don't have advice to add as I'm in the beginning stages myself trying to get in.. if you don't mind me asking how was the interview I'm trying to get into ibew local 41 I have a post up about it kinda worried


----------



## wesrobirds95 (Aug 28, 2014)

The interview it self wasnt to bad at all I was extremely nervous going in and found it to be pretty easy they only asked abouylt 8 questions and nothing very hard


----------



## Dietrying212 (Aug 31, 2014)

How do you think you did?


----------



## wesrobirds95 (Aug 28, 2014)

I feel as tho I did quiet well but I won't know for sure till Thursday when I get my score


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

In local 48 the contractor can not pick the new apprentices. They can, however, write a letter of recommendation to improve your chances. You will still need to pass the test and score well on the interview.


----------



## wesrobirds95 (Aug 28, 2014)

So im ranked 113 out of 200 any idea on what kind of time frame that would put me in on getting called?


----------



## wesrobirds95 (Aug 28, 2014)

I do know that my girlfriends dads company that which is 16th on the list waiting for apprentice's needs them very bad but I'm not sure as far as how many each company normally takes


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

That would be a good question to ask the training director. I would guess at least 6 months, provided you don't get bumped down the list the next time applications are accepted.


----------



## wesrobirds95 (Aug 28, 2014)

Alright thanks appreciate the feedback


----------



## Ssaechao (Sep 8, 2014)

i had my interview and 4 days later results were in the mail, i scored 93.5.. not sure where i rank, but will call tomorrow. from what i heard, depending on the location i could be waiting for 6 months to 2 years. hopefully thats not the case, and i get a call next couple of weeks.


----------

